# In-Line Planer Boards



## rkowal1250 (May 6, 2000)

What are your favorite In-Line boards, and why?

A) Off-Shore side planer
B) Yellow Bird
C) Church Tackle Walleye Boards
D) Willie Side-Liner


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I like the flag on the Off-Shore, and I think they track better in the waves. I'd like to experience the big planer boards. It would be nice to use lighter tackle.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Like the off-shore inlines with the flag.Have just installed a willey mast to use the the big boards if mother nature will someday let me do that Will keep ya posted


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

i use offshore triples, they are big & yellow & i can run them out to about 150' to the sides of my boat on a calmish day. they do very well in rough water , which is every day at bolles harbor. i can run 5 or 6 lines per side and they just stay out there and do a good job. i run them out with a big jon planer mast that fits in the same hole as my removable seat up front. i have tried to use the little yellow bird inlines alot but it seems to limit you on lure size and lure depth, i no alot of guys do well with the little ones but it is just easier for me to drop the big boys in the water,run em out 100' or so and start setting lines on both sides with whatever lures i like that day. just me .02 cents & 200 words.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i use the off shore boards. i have used just about every board out there including duel ski boards with a mast. the problem i find is that when i'm dragging crawlers i get more fish on the off shore boards with tattle flags. i have seen 8lb walleye take the crawler and the flag drop for just a half a second. set the hook and the board drops right back. that fish without the board could have just swam all day with that crawler if it wanted to. 
i don't think the flag is as important when pulling cranks.
in fact i am selling my dual reel mast because i haven't used it in about 5 years.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

What kind of mast and how much?Please pm me.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I use true trac boards for browns and spoons with out much weight, they are cheap light easy to bring in less interference when fighting fish. Lead core means offshore or mr walleye boards. I seldom use my big boards because I miss too many fish.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm looking to try the early Brown Trout fishing. Offshore tell me to change my in-line boards for Salmon fishing. They attach them to the line with a snap-swivel, instead of the pinch on clip. You still use the back clip to keep it in place. The board, after a strike, will slide down to the bait for the fight. They sell you a "speed bead" to stop the board a few feet above the lure. 

Is this the setup you use? Or, do you keep them the same as you would for a Walleye - both clips, remove the board when it gets to you.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When I was using in line boards, I'd run the board on one rod, and have the line with the lure on it on a rod in a holder right next to the rod with the board. That way you didn't have to fight the board, the line with the fish on it would release from the board. I also landed a lot more fish (Muskies) that way, because with the violent head shakes they are prone to do, they didn't have the leverage of the water resistance of the board to shake the hooks. I guess that rigging makes them not in line boards, but hey, semantics..


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

use the snap on the back for salmon steel head ect. so you dont lose your board.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I was using a pair of double boards in the 22' boat I had, and changed to a 17',and started using inline boards, and couldn't get them to track right, so I went back to the doubles, and haven't used anything but. Those doubles ( made from redwood) ride high in the water, are easy to see on a rough day, and hooked to a Big Jon mast are hard to beat.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

I have had good luck with the Offshore and its flag. I have yellow birds and at times they will out fish the O. S. I want to try some Roach Boards this year.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I use the Church Tackle Walleye Boards. They track good in rough seas and disconnect from your line quickly. 

Church Tackle also came out with their own version of the "Taddle-Tale" flag last year that can be purchased seperately. I'm going to add them to a couple of my Roach Boards this year.


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

I like Church boards, their release is the best and quickest off the line. Lots of guys put Church releases on Off Shore boards. They track well with leadcore and 3oz weights. I don't see the need for the flag, I pull mine in when I'm not getting bit to change leads, lures, colors, etc anyway so don't think they justify the expense.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I have fished both the OS and the Church boards and I think they are both good boards. I wanted the tattle tale flags though and at the time church boards didn't have them, they are great for small fish and weeds on your crawler harnesses.
I also have a set of the redwood boards and a mast that I use for trout and salmon fishing. I don't like them for walleye fishing because you can't tell if you have weeds or small fish on your lines. I also don't think they track very good at the slower speeds that crawler harnesses require.

Good Fishing

Tim


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Both the In-Lines and the bigger boards have their place and application. While using my Big Jon Otter Boats, I can run as many as 10 lines, five off each side of the boat. Now add the spoon sliders I use in conjunction with my crankbaits and I can run as many as 20 lures off 10 rods. But using the big boards is tough when you have to run very short leads, as the angle one gets on your trolling lines from the higth of the planner board mast on your boat, often pulls the cranks running closer to the boat out of the water.

Transversley, the in-line boards float and run on top of the water which keeps all your line to the crank in the water behind it, this allows you to run as short a lead as you want for fish higher in the water column. Concerning detecting those fallowers after the bite/strike on big boards and solving this problem, involves useing rubber bands attached to your releases. 

I loop tie the band on the mainline after I get it set out to the length I want out. Bite the tag end off and attach it to my alligator release clip, then slide it down the tether line to where I want it. After a little use you'll be able to detect the smallest of fish being towed, along with any weeds or debris your crankbait or harnesses rigs pick up, simply by observign the stretch in the rubber band. 

How far back in the release the ruber band gets set will determine the effort of the fish to release it from the clip. I've often seen the rubber band stretched out about 2 feet without releasing from the clip. A simply whip of the rod to release it and your in business. The rubber band stay on the line where attached and is reeled right through the line guides onto the reel with no trouble. Again, you'll have to experiment and get the feel of where to place the band on your own clips. But, no fish of any size will go undetected again. 

The main time I personally use the In-Lines boards are at night when trolling, or during the day when I know the walleyes are in the top 5 feet of water foraging. I really like the unique feature of having blinking lights attached to the flags of the Off-Shores at night. I've attached my rod holders the full length (starting from the front) on my 18' river boat that I use for night fishing, which allows me to run 3 rods per side, without having to pull or adjust any rod or board no matter what rod gets the fish on it. I simply move the next rod in line either down or up to the next holder.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

I will second that on the rubber bands. It is the only way to go when using the big boards.


----------

